# Cost of installing a stove with back boiler



## Sin é (22 Nov 2010)

I have decided to install a multi fuel stove in our gas-central heated home but on receiving a quote for installing a non-back boiler model, I thought it would make more sense to invest in a back-boiler option that would allow me to heat the rads downstairs off it ( 3 rads). I have read previous threads on this topic about the dos and dont's of a duel heating system but wasn't sure if the net result is that plumbers can install a back-boiler system alongside a gas-heated system ? Interested in getting some recommendations if anyone has had this kind of system installed ?Also wondered if I could zone the current heating system so I can choose to heat upstairs with the gch and downstairs with the stove ?


----------

